# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente Cau Cau, construido por una empresa española en Chile...se construyó...al revés.

## jlois

Ejem...ejem...

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015),FEDE (14-ene-2014)

----------


## Luján

¿Y lo del topógrafo? 

Yo lo flipo. Las empresas españolas se piensan que Iberoamérica siguen siendo "las colonias".

----------

jlois (10-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

No hay nada que salga bien...Ni aquí ni allá...
Todos roban... No se mete a nadie en la cárcel...
Somos un país de pandereta... Somos el hazmerreír mundial...
Etc, etc, etc,...
¿Nos quitaremos alguna vez este afán auto destructor? 
¿Haremos publicidad de algo que alguna vez hagamos bien?
Yo reivindico este país y sus buenas gentes y tengo mucha ilusión de que algún día las cosas sean de otra manera.
Y no me importa clamar en el desierto.
En cuanto al puente, pues se cambia el carril bici de un lado a el otro en una mitad y ya está. Siendo un error de ejecución, quizás de proyecto (hay algunos muy malos) también es si cabe más grave la falta de control de la asistencia técnica a la dirección de la obra e incluso de esta.
Para saber topografía es conveniente estudiar la correspondiente carrera, pero no es condición necesaria ni tampoco suficiente. En esa como en otras muchas profesiones o titulaciones.

----------

jlois (10-ene-2014),Jonasino (11-ene-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

No creo que sea muy difícil arreglarlo. Seguramente no es que el puente esté al revés, sino que los paneles estarán tratados contra la corrosión y pintados antes de instalarlos en los brazos y ahí estará el error, en el montaje o en el pintado. Con desmontar los paneles y volver a pintarlos será suficiente.

Ahora bien, en esa obra han empezado a sacar varios chanchullos chilenos, el más pintoresco éste, lo comentado anteriormente sobre el topógrafo que no lo era y que aprendió por internet:
http://diario.latercera.com/2013/11/...-cau-cau.shtml

 Y tampoco es que la empresa sevillana Azvi sea mucho de fiar, su presidente está imputado en el caso por el Juez Bermúdez y ahora por Ruz en el lío Bárcenas-Gürtel.

 Chapuzas de la ingeniería y de las empresas constructoras de obra pública las hay en todos lados. Aquí hay una curiosa:



Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Cau Cau

> ¿Y lo del topógrafo? 
> 
> Yo lo flipo. Las empresas españolas se piensan que Iberoamérica siguen siendo "las colonias".


Lo atrevida que es la ignorancia. 
El proyecto de este puente está realizado por la oficina de proyectos de puentes más antigua de España, con enorme prestigio. Si alguien de la zona de La Manga supiera algo de puentes se daría cuenta de lo parecido de este puente chileno con el puente del Estacio en La Manga, la torre de control y la estructura del puente. 

Estos problemas pasan cuando se contrata un proyecto a una empresa española por otra chilena sin ninguna experiencia, que se adueña del proyecto y no paga ni un euro a la empresa española (y luego dicen que la empresa española "participó en las etapas iniciales del diseño del puente ") y lleva la asistencia técnica sin saber lo que hace, igual que la dirección de obra, chilena también.

Y al final tienen que llamar a la empresa española para que les haga un informe sobre las consecuencias de este error , eso sí prometiendo que pagarían el proyecto por fín (ya veremos).

http://www.plataformaurbana.cl/archi...?from=portada3

----------


## perdiguera

Supongo que hablas del puente del Estacio porque es el que conoces, pero hay más levadizos en España, yo aparte del del Estacio conozco uno en Barcelona, en el puerto, y creo que hay otro en Bilbao.
Javier Manterola es un experto en puentes de fama universal. Cuando escribí que consideraba que el fallo correspondería a la asistencia o a la dirección de las obras no lo sabía pero por tus palabras parece que no andaba equivocado.
De tus mismas palabras se desprende que conoces bien el tema y por ellas denuncias lo que, como muchas otras veces, la prensa ha contribuido a echar porquería sobre una empresa española e ipso facto un montón de lectores "entendidos en la materia" han entrado al trapo a extender esa porquería por todos los lugares. Me sumo a esa denuncia.
Gracias por tu aportación.

----------


## HUESITO

Creo que  la prensa te hace que pienses según los intereses de algunos y muchas veces no es verídica.
El tema de las sub-contratas es el que está detrás de todo este lío y por eso se culpa a los no culpables aunque también tienen parte.
Mi hija estudia grado de periodismo y esta es una de las polémicas día a día en sus clases; El manejo de la información para controlar el pensamiento de los lectores-oyentes.
Conozco el puente del estacio y es una obra de ingenieria a destacar.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Hablando de puentes levadizos, había uno también en el puerto de Valencia. Ahora, es giratorio y está en otro lugar.

----------


## Cau Cau

> Supongo que hablas del puente del Estacio porque es el que conoces, pero hay más levadizos en España, yo aparte del del Estacio conozco uno en Barcelona, en el puerto, y creo que hay otro en Bilbao.
> Javier Manterola es un experto en puentes de fama universal. Cuando escribí que consideraba que el fallo correspondería a la asistencia o a la dirección de las obras no lo sabía pero por tus palabras parece que no andaba equivocado.
> De tus mismas palabras se desprende que conoces bien el tema y por ellas denuncias lo que, como muchas otras veces, la prensa ha contribuido a echar porquería sobre una empresa española e ipso facto un montón de lectores "entendidos en la materia" han entrado al trapo a extender esa porquería por todos los lugares. Me sumo a esa denuncia.
> Gracias por tu aportación.


No, hablo del Estacio porque es un proyecto de la misma empresa de proyectos, y se ve muy claramente por lo parecido de los puentes y aún más evidente para el profano en la materia por la torre de control:

http://www.urbemurcia.com/wp-content...b099915b46.jpg
http://www.radiocable.com/imagenes/puente-cau-cau.jpg

En España hay muchos puentes levadizos el más antiguo supongo que será el famoso de Alfonso XIII en Sevilla, ahora desmontado y relegado al olvido en un muelle del puerto, junto a la última de localización de éste está el doble puente de las Delicias, puente proyectado por la misma empresa que Cau Cau, además del puente de Deusto en Bilbao, está el de Santander, Barcelona, el de Valencia que primero era levadizo, luego fijo y creo que ahora es giratorio, ahora hay uno en proyecto para Sestao... y estos son los que me vienen a la cabeza de forma inmediata pero seguro que se me olvida alguno.
Si alguien tiene interés en puentes le recomiendo el libro "Tierra sobre el Agua" de Fernández Troyano, socio de Manterola en la empresa que ha proyectado Cau Cau, El Estacio etc etc.

----------


## tescelma

En Bilbao había al menos tres puentes levadizos: el puente del Arenal (dejó de ser levadizo en 1866), el puente del Ayuntamiento (dejó de ser levadizo en 1970) y el puente de Deusto.

El puente del Ayuntamiento:

Fuente: http://lospasosdegradiva.blogspot.com.es


El puente de Deusto:

Fuente: www.blogseitb.com

----------

Jonasino (18-ene-2014),Los terrines (18-ene-2014),perdiguera (19-ene-2014),REEGE (17-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

¿Hay foto del Puente del Arenal cuando era levadizo, como dice Tescelma?

----------


## frfmfrfm

Compañeros subo un enlace donde el amigo Embalse al 100% hace un resumen de los puentes de Sevilla capital, en segundo lugar está el puente de Las Delicias donde se puede ver el antiguo Puente de Hierro y el nuevo, los dos levadizo.


http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...vir-en-Sevilla

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015),jlois (19-ene-2014)

----------


## tescelma

> ¿Hay foto del Puente del Arenal cuando era levadizo, como dice Tescelma?


Hay que tener en cuenta que el puente mencionado fue destruido y reconstruido dos veces, por lo que del puente original no queda nada. He encontrado esta foto del puente original donde "casi" se aprecia el vano central levadizo. No confundir con el tramo marcado en rojo que simplemente identifica que ese tramo fue utilizado posteriormente en otro puente.

Fuente:  http://lamiakovive.blogspot.com.es/2...abias-que.html

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015),frfmfrfm (19-ene-2014),Jonasino (19-ene-2014),Los terrines (19-ene-2014),perdiguera (19-ene-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Más que una foto parece un tapiz.
Gracias por la aportación.

----------


## Jonasino

Muy buena. Estaba deseando ver esa foto que sabía existía pero no lograba encontrarla. Gracias Tescelma

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Compañeros subo un enlace donde el amigo Embalse al 100% hace un resumen de los puentes de Sevilla capital, en segundo lugar está el puente de Las Delicias donde se puede ver el antiguo Puente de Hierro y el nuevo, los dos levadizo.
> 
> 
> http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...vir-en-Sevilla
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


Cabe decir también, que en Sevilla, el que ahora es el Puente de San Telmo, si no me equivoco, cuando en su dia era el último puente, este tambien era levadizo, pero al construirse más puentes rio abajo, este se fijó.

----------

frfmfrfm (12-mar-2015)

----------

